# scope or no scope for squerell 30 yards away



## the_rookie

hey everybody i was wondering theres a squerell around my house thats been bothering me im planning a 30 yard shot i was wondering if i should wait for my scope i ordered or not im not sure i have a gamo shadow and i dont have a scope on it but like i said before i dont know where to wait or not im setting up seeds 30 yards away and waiting not sure what to do need advice


----------



## Militant_Tiger

If you can hit a squirrel head sized object regularly, its your choice. Otherwise use the scope.


----------



## the_rookie

yeah ill probably just wait for the scope sure its gunna be like 2 weeks but so what no prob its just hes a pain a big pain


----------



## Mud15

yea same here in my backyard the lil buggers jump in my bird feeeder and eat all the feed there like pigs they chow it down like crazy so i take out my pellet gun and cut em down to size. i even took a rabbit once in the head from 35 yards! dropped him instantly


----------



## farmerj

if my 10 YO daughter can hit an old computer disk drive at 50 yds with open sghts, this should be a cake walk as well for you without a scope.


----------



## the_rookie

the wind is the problem for me here off and on wind and accuracy can be tuff


----------



## farmerj

the_rookie said:


> the wind is the problem for me here off and on wind and accuracy can be tuff


We were in Casselton at the range on Sunday and we had a 20+ MPH wind from the north, we were facing West. So she had to contend with a full force wind from the right.

Not much of an issue at that range really.


----------



## the_rookie

well how fast does ur pellet gun go? (fps) and anyways im still waiting for that darn scope


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I am still at a loss as to how your daughter's accuracy relates to that of the rookie at all.


----------



## farmerj

My daughter is 10 yo. I cn count on one hand how many times she has been to a range to shoot. In other words. She is not an accomplished shooter. If she can hit a spinner target all day long with a little bit of practice at 50 yards, he should be able to take a squirrel at 30 yds witha high end pellet gun with iron sights. The gamo has "velocity" of 1000 FPS. Her .22 is only 1250 at the muzzle.

In other words, quit making excuses and take the shot. The scope is not going to make you a better shooter.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I can shoot 4 match heads with 5 shots at 30 yards, this however says nothing about someone shooting next to me.


----------



## farmerj

Militant_Tiger said:


> I can shoot 4 match heads with 5 shots at 30 yards, this however says nothing about someone shooting next to me.


And you are able to do so how? With practice and many failures.

SOOO...


> In other words, quit making excuses and take the shot. The scope is not going to make you a better shooter.


----------



## the_rookie

hey farmer im looking for extreme accuracy im going for a head shot and 3 yards is a long way


----------



## Militant_Tiger

No actually I only tried that test once, and hit 4 but took 5 shots, as I couldn't tell that I had hit them at that range. Anyhow telling someone to practice would be a better idea than telling him to take the shot because your daughter can shoot well.


----------



## farmerj

farmerj said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can shoot 4 match heads with 5 shots at 30 yards, this however says nothing about someone shooting next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> And you are able to do so how? With practice and many failures.
> 
> SOOO...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, quit making excuses and take the shot. The scope is not going to make you a better shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

A scope isn't going to make you any more accurate.....

Practice Practice and More practice will make you more accurate.

Not a scope.


----------



## the_rookie

all im saying is it would be easier with a scope


----------



## Militant_Tiger

"A scope isn't going to make you any more accurate..... "

Indeed this is why all good hunters and benchrest shooters use ironsights.


----------



## the_rookie

ur not going to make a 400 yard shot with open sights


----------



## farmerj

the_rookie said:


> ur not going to make a 400 yard shot with open sights


In service rifle competition, X-course and long range competition we are required to shoot out to 1000 yds (200, 300, 600 and 1000) with......

IRON SIGHTS.....


----------



## the_rookie

" in service competiton" thats the key i meant hunting


----------



## farmerj

the_rookie said:


> " in service competiton" thats the key i meant hunting


Argue it anyway you want. The 30 yard shot is VERY manageable with iron sight.

I hunt with a rifle with iron sights, I also compete with iron sights.

If you do not practice or have the basics of marksmanship, A SCOPE WILL NOT MAKE YOU SHOOT BETTER. If you are not comfortable making a shot with irons, why should you be with a scope.


----------



## the_rookie

well all im say I FEEL more confortable i can shoot with iron sights but i feel more comortable


----------



## the_duckinator

I'd wait for the scope, I think it's easier to focus on the target through a scope. 
Farmerj, when you're shooting your rifle in competition, the targets are just a little bigger than a squirrel, and aren't moving. Just because you and your daughter can shoot well with iron sights doesn't mean that rookie will find it just as easy. It's much easier to see your target with a scope than iron sights, and if rookie decides to take the squirrel farther he can easily do so.


----------



## RM422

go for the shot even without the scope. 30 yards is not far for a 1000fps pellet gun. i take out squirrels with body shots using my .22 530fps pellet gun from over 100 feet. so go for the shot it wont be that hard. a scope doesn't make you any better.


----------



## sniper_094

it depends if you are better with reg. sights, i shot a rabbit in the head from 30 yards with a pellet rifle, so the rabbit didn't feel a thing


----------

